# David Leech - how I build coaches



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Mornin' all - there is a really excellent article in the latest issue [#216] of the G1MRA Newsletter by famed model-maker David leech on how he build his excellent passenger coaches - fully illustrated and with full explanatory notes on his construction methods.

Although David has 'hung up' his tools, he continues to fulfil his back-orders until all his commitments are satisfied, but his methodology is not un-typical of the present-day small-batch maker, and is deserving of attention by anybody thinking about building their onw rolling stock of this type.
 
If anyone who is interested cares to contact me I'll  send them a set of photo-copies.

tac
www.ovgrs


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

*RE: Daid Leech - how I build coaches*

Dear All - for those of you who have contacted me so far, please read the last line of my post - at 13.9Mb this file it too big to send on my aol.  

You'll have to trust me to mail it to you, that's why I wrote photo-copies.

tac
www.ovgrs.org


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: Daid Leech - how I build coaches*

TAC

Have you considered using your MLS 1st Class web space as a distribution point for those individuals that are interested. That's what I did with the resulting 25MB PDF file when I consolidated all of Richard Smith's posts on the Port Orford Coast RR.


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

*RE: Daid Leech - how I build coaches*

Dear Mr Steve C Moderator - that would indeed be a very useful way of passing on information, however, there are a number of problems there - 

1.  By making this public I would be in deep dwang with the G1MRA, who are the copyright holders of this document - a couple af buckshee copies to the odd pals is one thing, but spreading it on the internet is a definite no-no here in yUK.

2.  AOL here in yUK prohibits me from posting files larger than 2Mb for reasons I cannot fathom.

Sorry about that - it seems that most of the benefits of 1st Class membership is wasted on me, but there ya go...../DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/sad.gif

tac
www.ovgrs.org

 _    _


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: Daid Leech - how I build coaches*

Mr. Foley

You are quite correct in your answer that it would not only be wrong but also most probably be an infringement on their copyright, at the same time it reflects most favorably on your integrity for bringing my short sightedness to my attention, I was only thinking of how to solve one part of the problem.

Thank You
Most respectfully
Steve Conkle


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: Daid Leech - how I build coaches*

This side of the pond, even sending photocopies is a copyright infringement... Though seldom prosecuted..


----------



## Hagen (Jan 10, 2008)

If the G1MRA would have been a bit more "modern" in their payment options, I would have been a member and I would most certainly have ordered that issue. 
They should really talk to Mr. Gorton about getting their publication on the internet alongside his, would be an extra income for them I am sure (then again, judging from the models of the members extra income may not be needed [])


----------



## abby (Jan 9, 2008)

You could use skype or instant messenger to transfer the files.


----------



## Dr Rivet (Jan 5, 2008)

For Hagen 

I guess having a society of less than 2000 people worldwide justifies the expense of credit card processing, internet online membership paying etc. Apparently in the UK there are all kinds of rules about how funds are handled and the privacy of personal information that don't apply [certainly in the USA] in other countries. This makes it very difficult for them to use any "automated" method for dues payment by other than "standing bank draft", a process between you [as a member] and your bank. G1MRA doesn't get involved in the process except to be notified that the money in their account came from your account. 

The same issue arrose with the HMRS [Historical Model Railwaty Association]. I can mail a form with CC information with an original signature, but using an automated renewal process doesn't work very well. 

As to online content, there is a Yahoo group with lots of stuff available once you become a member of G1MRA. I for one appreciate that it is NOT all online, given the attirude of many people that if it is online it should be available for FREE redisitribution; forget about intellectual property rights. IF it was available for free you probably would NEVER consider becoming a member, there would be NO percieved benefit. 

For Abby 

It doesn't matter about the bandwidth, it is still theft of copyrighted material. It is NO different than stealing a copy of the magazine [excuse me; obtaining the intellectual property without due compensation to the original author or copyright holder]. 

I think any one openly advocating on this site, illegal distribution of copyrighted material whether by electronic or other means, should be banned from this web site. It is a criminal offense, like it or not. And it hardly qualifies as an act of "civil disobediance". 

I am truly sorry Tac ever started this thread, other than identifying the original published source of David's article. 

Jim


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Dear Dr Rivet - 

1.  According to the G1MRA - ignoring those who may have joined up this New Year - there are around 2500 paid-up members.  

2.  Only four friends have taken me up on my offer , as was expected, thus sharing in my criminal activities.  However, you may sleep easy on my behalf, Sir, as any feelings of guilt on my part are way down my present list of priorities. /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/whistling.gif

3.  Please feel free to [try and] get me banned from this site and blacklisted within the world of the G1MRA.  I'd hate to think that this takes you away from playing trains, so..... 

4.  To assist you in your efforts - I'm sure you know Mr Pulley's address, and also that of the G1MRA, but my local police force might present some difficulty, so here it is in full -
 
For the attention of Ms Julie Spence - 

The Chief Constable
Cambridgeshire Constabulary Headquarters
Hinchingbrooke Park
Huntingdon
Cambs
PE29 6NP

or http://www.cambs.police.uk

Luckily they have a 24-hour reporting helpline, too, so the time difference won't matter.  Five hours isn't it?

5.  In a spirit of co-operation, which might serve to help me if and when the case comes to court, and to save you using your undoubtedly valuable time researching further ways and means of implementing the ban you seek, have you considered publicising the campaign by using T-shirts?  If not, you really ARE missing out on this popular and fun way of bringing the attention of almost everybody to your cause.  so please have a look at Berda, one of the leading T-shirt printers in the US.  They have an excellent range of products, including pens and fun hats, too, and prices for having your message printed on their high-quality product are very reasonable - see http://www.berda.com    The use of only six letters -  'BAN TAC' - is both succinct and thrifty, although some might think that the T-shirt advertises a Vietnamese restaurant or vacation locale, rather than a demand to remove somebody from a website.  It's a pity that DH is behind us, as a great publicity opportunity would have presented itself there. 

6.  And lastly, if you and just about anybody else has never made a photo-copy of an article in a magazine for a friend, or two, or even four, I will eat the keyboard in front of me with the sauce of your choice.

Your regret on my behalf is duly noted.  

Have a nice day, Dr Rivet. 

tac
www.ovgrs.org


----------



## Rod Hayward (Jan 2, 2008)

LMAO 

The good ppl of the Cambridge Constabulary might get around to you in 20 years or so when they have finished deciding what to do about the itinerent influx. You might be in for a flogging with a wet lettuce leaf one of them dropped. 

Hilarious.


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By Rod Hayward on 02/07/2008 7:00 AM
LMAO 

The good ppl of the Cambridge Constabulary might get around to you in 20 years or so when they have finished deciding what to do about the itinerent influx. You might be in for a flogging with a wet lettuce leaf one of them dropped. 

Hilarious.

Tee hee.

Mrs tac was just recently carrying out an errand of mercy in our little village when she saw what appeared to be a police officer walking down the High Street.  Staggered by this unusual apparition, as common here in Cambridgeshire as a unicorn, she sought a place to sit and recover in the nearby bus shelter, and called me up as soon as she recovered sufficiently to get her breath back.

I was initially in two minds whether or not to call the local police station, and report the probability of this sighting actually being an imposter rather than a real police person, when I recalled that we had recently had 90m of 1000-pair telephone cable stolen by our itinerant brethren, and that communication via land-line was not possible.

Still, it goes to show that nowhere these days is safe from the presence of a sneaky police person, even fifteen years after the last resident police person left our village.  Our daughter, now aged 27, does not remember ever seeing a police officer actually walking around in the village, even having lived there for 23 years...

Meanwhile there have beeen a number of suspicious sightings of 'police cars' with up to four 'police officers' in them sighted around the scene of the crime, as well as up and down the busy A1 and A1[M] near to our house...but then, who do you report these sighting to?

tac
www.ovgrs.org


----------



## Hagen (Jan 10, 2008)

Posted By Dr Rivet on 01/29/2008 6:34 PM
For Hagen 

I guess having a society of less than 2000 people worldwide justifies the expense of credit card processing, internet online membership paying etc. Apparently in the UK there are all kinds of rules about how funds are handled and the privacy of personal information that don't apply [certainly in the USA] in other countries. This makes it very difficult for them to use any "automated" method for dues payment by other than "standing bank draft", a process between you [as a member] and your bank. G1MRA doesn't get involved in the process except to be notified that the money in their account came from your account.
Oh, on the contrary, they will only deal in cheques and cheques only. "A bit more modern" was actually hinting at the thing called "bank transfer", as that is absolutely doable within Europe, and at a fair price too. I did ask "the guys" at G1MRA about doing such a transaction, but there was no way this could possibly be done... I would believe that an organization such as the G1MRA would have a bank account for the "club"?
Even Paypal would hardly cost them anything...

So I will get back to joining once they discover this 'modern' way of transporting money across distances.

As for online content being 'free for the taking' I do believe Tag Gorton of Garden rail have gotten a different opinion after he started up. I, and I am certain many others, jumped at the chance of subscribing to an online edition of Garden rail.
I also buy Pecos yearly CDs, that contain their magazines from the previous year, lot's of good drawings in Continental and Railway modeller. People don't expect everything on the internet to be free, 
There are many benefits of an electronic subscription:

I don't have to cram my closets full of old editions in the case I might actually need the information in one of them, they are stored either on a server or on a local harddrive (or two).
I can print what I want, and to the scale I want, when I need it.
I never lose an issue in the mail
I get the issue first/on release day
Payment options are usually better (than cheques)
 I do not however make heavy use of DRM protected downloads, as I can't usually use it on all of my equipment, this goes for music and movies that I would like to play on my media centre computer, some movies will not play fullscreen due to DRM, some will stop after the menu and some woun't play at all. Even if you are sitting with the original cover in hand and the original media in the player...

Also, do not make the assumption that the crippling US copyright laws apply all over the world. The actual law in Norway clearly say that you can make backup copies for yourself, and copies for family and friends, and there is not even a definition in the law of what a 'friend' is. 
I usually do not take advantage of this, as I like to have an original. And like I said to Tac/G1MRA if I could pay for the mag and BUY it I would.


----------



## Hagen (Jan 10, 2008)

I forgot. They will deal in cash as well.
Sorry


----------



## GrizzlyFlatsFan (Jan 5, 2008)

Tac and Hagen,

/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/laugh.gif


----------



## abby (Jan 9, 2008)

Dr Rivet , I will consider myself banned then , I certainly don't want to contaminate such god fearing folk as you !


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

OK, Guys.  The offer is now closed.
 
To my astonishment, no less than 6,933,824 people demanded copies of this extremely useful article, and as I was charging $25 a photo-copy, I made a pretty good deal of money on it.

To all of you who asked for but have not yet received your gold-embossed, hand-signed copies of this excellent article, please be patient, the personal courier might be having problems finding a limousine to escort the missive to you, depending where you live.

tac



The truth is that six of my Gauge 1 associates asked for, and got, a freebie copy of this excellent article by a master at work.

No money changed paws in any direction, only friendship and goodwill.

Wouldn't it be just great if it could always be like that?

Best wishes to most.

tac
www.ovgrs.org


----------



## Rod Hayward (Jan 2, 2008)

Bargin


----------



## Hagen (Jan 10, 2008)

To those that found this article usefull I will recommend this book
Locomotive and rolling-stock construction
There is also one article in issue 187 of the G1MRA newsletter that describes making coaches using plywood instead of brass, also a good read (and yes, I bought that issue when I had the chance some months back)


----------



## GrizzlyFlatsFan (Jan 5, 2008)

Posted By tacfoley on 02/20/2008 5:54 AM
...



The truth is that six of my Gauge 1 associates asked for, and got, a freebie copy of this excellent article by a master at work.

...

Best wishes to most.

tac
www.ovgrs.org


 

 
I'm sure the six friends are very happy.  Friendship has it's rewards.


----------

